# Hi



## Terry81 (Dec 28, 2018)

Hello everyone. I am new to this site and looking forward to getting some advice from you guys!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello!

What are your issues?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Terry81 said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to this site and looking forward to getting some advice from you guys!


*Welcome to the TAM Family, @Terry81

Looking forward to hearing about your issues! *


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi Terry, lots of good folks here who have seen just about everything! I'm sure you can find some useful advice here!
Welcome


----------

